# Double Hung window frames.



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

My windows need some work. Some are in fine shape, but others have rot on the bottom rails...some are worse...:thumbdown:

I'm trying to decide if I should try to build one of these myself, or just call a window pro.

Anybody know what it takes to build double hung windows? Any books or links to plans???

TIA.


----------



## Krankykitty (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok, so there is a great book on this called "Working With Windows" by Terrence some-thing or other, available on Amazon (Search for the title, you will know it when you find it.) If you DIY even a little, you will find it is actually a good read (i.e you will laugh your posterior off) and full of a huge amount of information on how to restore and repair your old wooden windows. And it turns out that an most cases, just about ANY older wooden windo can be restored to workable, functional, decent-looking condition... if you do the work.

Now, whether or not you want to do the work is another question.

My house has 26, count em, 26, double hung cypress windows. I am repairing/restoring/reglazing them one at a time. It is a massive pain in the afforementioned posterior. But so would be the $13k+ hit to replace them with vinyl... which I am not all that impressed with to begin with.

A lot of people will try to talk you into going with vinyl windows, and depending on your tolerance for BS, patience, and the contents of your wallet, that COULD be the way to go... it would certainly be the easiest if you can afford to have a pro do the install, or if you have the ability to do it yourself.

HOWEVER... if you have an older/historic/cottage/craftsman/etc style home, the windows may well be what gives your house it's charm... and you will discover that finding vinyl windows that truly resemble your old ones is A) expensive, and B) durn near impossible, and C) many installers HATE installing windows on older/historic/cottage/craftsman/etc style homes... and will charge the associated premium to do it...

I would spring for the less than $20 for the book... read it... and then see about how you feel about the project. Truthfully, none of the work is hard (I am not even remotely a pro) but it can be tedious as all get out. The author discusses all sorts of things, including energy conservation, (overrated in Vinyl windows, I think... if i saved an optimistic $50/mo by getting them, it would take 21+ years to pay for them... longer than the anticipated life of the windows) lead paint hazards, (possibly a real problem if you live in an older house) nifty tools, etc.

And a google search for "Restoring wood windows" will show you how many other people out there are looking at the same thing. I have seen that there are quite a few businesses/people living on the Left Coast that restore these windows professionally...

So I don't know if any of this helped, but I wish you the very best with your windows! If you develope any insights, come bak and share em, as I am still learning in my project


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on your level of skill, time and tool investments that you want to wrap up into the project. 
If you are really interested in doing the windows yourself then do the research then go for it.

Personally, I restored one window.. saw the amount of work, time and aggravation
there was in doing it and then decided to have a pro do the remaining 30 windows.

Another option is to hire a local handyman that does windows and be his apprentice.
At some point you see if you have the time, skill and interest, then you could have the
handyman stop and you could finish the remaining windows yourself.


----------

